# Rabbit gun?



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just curious what gun and gauge do you prefer to hunt with for rabbits?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Savage Model 24. .22 LR on top, 20ga on the bottom.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've got a browning bps hunter in 20ga. I like it a lot.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Remingto 1100 in 28ga is my go to gun but I also have an 870, a side x side and 3 H&R singles all in 28ga. That I let others use at my annual Hare Camp on the Island if they choose to.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Smith & Wesson, Model 17 K-22 Masterpiece, 22lr.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Early season I often mix grouse and rabbits so I use a sxs or an ou. From now on it will either be a savage 24 or a 870 youth model. Even though I am not youth size the youth model works well with heavy coats especially off of snow shoes.


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

Remington 1148 20 gauge
It was my dads favorite now mine. I will hand it to my boy as soon as it fits him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

marlin model 60 .22


----------



## DAMANTE (Dec 28, 2018)

My old 1921 Winchester Model 12 20g.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I used to use a 20 gauge side by side with two triggers. In some areas I hunt with a Browning .22 auto with red dot scope.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

My preference is one of my 410. If I were to make a recommendation , it would be a 20 ga, short and light. Very versatile with options of loads and cheaper loads than the 410.Does not have to be fancy, by no means.


----------



## U.P.WoodChuck (Aug 4, 2018)

Model 31 Rem 16 gauge pump. 81 years young and still knocking them down. Was my grandpa's before he passed years ago.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

U.P.WoodChuck said:


> Model 31 Rem 16 gauge pump. 81 years young and still knocking them down. Was my grandpa's before he passed years ago.


I have a 16 ga sportsman 58, that is literally worn out.I sometimes , am able to get it to cycle a second round. I do have an abundance of 16 ga ammo I need to use.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I use a 16ga old Stevens single shot. If i miss with one the rabbits free to run.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Moosekill (Mar 16, 2005)

ESOX said:


> Savage Model 24. .22 LR on top, 20ga on the bottom.


Perfect little gun. I have one with a .410 on the bottom. It has harvested piles of small game.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Weatherby SA-08 20GA


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Ruger 22 cal semi auto pistol


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I use a Stoeger Uplander SxS in 
.410 with 3" #6 shot. It fits me perfectly. 
It doesn't take much gun to stop a rabbit and it does reach out there. 
The few that tumble and keep going don't get far. The dogs will catch it within 50 yards. 










Sent from my SM-S903VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

kisherfisher said:


> My preference is one of my 410. If I were to make a recommendation , it would be a 20 ga, short and light. Very versatile with options of loads and cheaper loads than the 410.Does not have to be fancy, by no means.


If the OP is looking to buy a rabbit gun, this is good advice. 20 ga in a shorter barrel. Easy to carry, east to swing in brush. more pellets than a 410, cheaper, more versatile


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Here is a picture of mine. It's a youth 870 in 20 gauge and the kid stocks were replaced with full sized synthetic stocks so it points and shoots just like my 12 gauge Wing Master but this barrel is 18.25". This picture is a few years old and since then I converted it from a two point sling to a single sling so it hangs naturally in the ready position. 

It's a really great rabbit / squirrel shotgun when loaded with #5 shot. The rifle on the right works too...


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

plugger said:


> Early season I often mix grouse and rabbits so I use a sxs or an ou. From now on it will either be a savage 24 or a 870 youth model. Even though I am not youth size the youth model works well with heavy coats especially off of snow shoes.


The 870 youth is what I used for years/decade. Then purchased a Mossberg SA-08 20ga. bantam several years ago. Alot lighter especially up front so a little better balance for myself. Totally agree with shorter stock in late season and shorter barrel not only for swing in thickets but lugging it around plus trampling through snow.

Besides the 20ga auto a Ruger 10-22 either one are my go to rabbit gun/firearm.


----------



## walleye will (Aug 23, 2006)

View attachment 360213
410 pistols are my favorite.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

[QUOTE="reddog1, post: 7087433, member: 40323". That I let others use at my annual Hare Camp on the Island if they choose to.[/QUOTE]

What island ?

410 pump Mossberg, favorite gun. Love it for rabbit-squirrels


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

walleye will said:


> View attachment 360213
> 410 pistols are my favorite.


410 handgun sounds like it would be fun especially in the brush.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

mjh4 said:


> Just curious what gun and gauge do you prefer to hunt with for rabbits?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I use several different guns for rabbits. When I start for the season, I will usually use 1 of my 28a shotguns. After there are some bunnies in the freezer, I start using an assortment of other guns just for the fun of it. Some of my favorites are Stoeger 28ga sxs, Savage 24 410 22 over and under, Weatherby Mark XXll, Buckmark, and a Savage 99 22hp.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

What island ?

410 pump Mossberg, favorite gun. Love it for rabbit-squirrels[/QUOTE]

Drummond Island


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I hate digging shot and hair out of the meat. I like my 22 even if I don't get as many rabbits.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I haven't bought 410 shells in a while and was shocked at the price these days. The cheapest was $16 a box. It seems like 12, 20 or 16 is the way to go these days. I have a little 410 Mossberg bolt action that i liked to carry because it was so light, but if i bird hunt, its with an Ithaca M37 16 ga from the 1930's that was my grandfathers.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Martin Looker said:


> I hate digging shot and hair out of the meat. I like my 22 even if I don't get as many rabbits.



I wonder, if you use steel shot if that would avoid the hair? Sure don't get as many feathers in duck breasts with steel like you did with lead.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ya. 410 shells are absolutely ridiculous in price.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

My first choice would be my youth size single shot 410...super light and easy to carry around. And I don’t mind if it takes a beating. If I was trying to limit out, I’d take a 20 double.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't bought 28ga shells in a while but the last time I did they were cheaper than .410
I've got enough 28's to last me the rest of my life, but I still buy them if I find them at a reasonable price.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I used to love stalking with a .22 long rifle. Headshots were prime and didn't destroy.meat or have to pick pellets. I like my NEF single shot 410. If on a rabbit hunt with buds I sometimes use the 20 gaugw 870.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

Over the years I've used a lot of guns, single shot 20's, 22's semi auto, 20, 16 and 12 gauge pumps (all 870 models). As I've gotten a little older the 410 pump comes out a lot. But I think the 20 gauge 1100 is going to be my go to for the foreseeable future. Just a fun gun to shoot!


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

DecoySlayer said:


> Weatherby SA-08 20GA


I love that gun. If I were to ever buy a semi that would be the one. My buddies wife has one and it runs flawless.


----------

